# Can't Play RuneScape.



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

I just downloaded the new version of the RuneScape client which is v.1.2.2. The client was running fine until last year on Halloween day, it just crashed on me. Ever since, I've been looking for a fix but I have been unlucky so far. The client will load to 2% and then say "Unable to verify browsercontrol." Can someone please put my nightmare to an end? http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/cry.gif


----------



## Xadraz (Oct 8, 2012)

cant you just play from the website ?


----------



## AkAdeMicKs (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes but, I want to play on the client. The client is better.


----------



## Domoran (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you use more than one browser, example firefox?


----------

